# Was machen die Northernlights (NL) im Winter?



## lelebebbel (11. Februar 2006)

Vielleicht Fahrradfahren? Morgen z.b.? Würde sich doch bei der Wetterlage irgendwie anbieten*. Zumal mein MTB schon Spinnweben ansetzt.

Knoflok, wie siehts aus? Neues Fahrzeug schon getestet und einsatzbereit?

Pfalz? BM? Wattkopf?


*das ist auf Dauer auch kostengünstiger als die Winterbeschäftigung des MTB Clubs


----------



## mjA (11. Februar 2006)

meld leichtes interesse an. Muss mit Dave noch wegen meiner Nabe/Bremse schauen. Sag noch bescheid wenn ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (11. Februar 2006)

was is denn mit deiner Nabe/Bremse?


----------



## mjA (11. Februar 2006)

funzt net so richtig.. habe heute wieder dran rumgebastelt. @nl: also 210er scheibe läuft keien acht..die 190 ist aber 100% grade. Habe es jetzt soweit hinbekommen, dass man mit fahren könnte, aber es schleift noch zu viel, jedoch is der widerstand nicht sehr groß..das Rad rollt und blockiert weniger.


----------



## lelebebbel (11. Februar 2006)

Was isn das für ne Nabe? Brauchste Konusschlüssel?

Und wer fährt jetzt morgen mit mir Fahrrad?


----------



## mjA (11. Februar 2006)

shimano xt. kein plan was los is..werede wohl oder übel innen bikeladen muessen. seit langem mal wieder was ich nicht selber hinbekomme


----------



## knoflok (11. Februar 2006)

narf; 

nicht wirklich viel zeit morgen, daher kein biken... 

mitm neuen gehts eh noch nicht - das fährt grad nimmer


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Februar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> mitm neuen gehts eh noch nicht - das fährt grad nimmer


Dann montier doch die Reifen und Pedale vom Canyon - Oder wir fahren nächstes WE zusammen unser neuen Räder aus.


----------



## knoflok (11. Februar 2006)

da bin ich schon eher für... !


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Februar 2006)

Bei mir wirds wg. Zeitmangel nix mit biken dieses WE.


----------



## knoflok (18. Februar 2006)

war ja klar... 
gar nixx biken? 
auch keine stumpi-runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (18. Februar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> auch keine stumpi-runde?


Nö, muss arbeiten.


----------



## knoflok (18. Februar 2006)

uh;
schade; 
ich muss ja eigentlich auch was tun...


----------



## mjA (18. Februar 2006)

was ist nen ne stumpi-runde? *interesse*


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Februar 2006)

Das willst du nicht wissen.

Hat was mit Kilometerfressen und und harten schnellen Anstiegen zu tun.


----------



## rohstrugel (18. Februar 2006)

@ Don Stefano
Deine Namensänderung ... finde ich schon etwas skuehnen


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Februar 2006)

Froschel und ich werden morgen gegen halb elf Richtung Bad Herrenalb aufbrechen und wollen ein paar Trails rund um die Teufelsmühle erkunden. rohstrugel wird evtl. auch mit fahren.

Falls noch wer Lust hat, kann er sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (25. Februar 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Froschel und ich werden morgen gegen halb elf Richtung Bad Herrenalb aufbrechen und wollen ein paar Trails rund um die Teufelsmühle erkunden. rohstrugel wird evtl. auch mit fahren.
> 
> Falls noch wer Lust hat, kann er sich gerne anschließen.


Werde dabei sein 
Dann also 11:00 Uhr in Bad Herrenalb mit treffen am Bahnhof !!!


----------



## lelebebbel (26. Februar 2006)

werd auch da sein, komme mit der S1


----------



## fez (26. Februar 2006)

wie isses Don ???


----------



## Don Stefano (26. Februar 2006)

Schon verkratzt - siehe lelebebbels Bild mit dem großen roten Pfeil. Ich musste noch nicht mal selbst einen Stein drauf werfen, das ging von ganz alleine mittels Doppelüberschlag mit anschließendem handplant in einem Morastloch - lecker!

Die Fahreigenschaften konnte ich noch nicht so ganz ausloten wg. zu vielen Einsplatten aufm Trail und nicht optimaler Performance des Fahrers. Der Federweg hinten erscheint mir auf jeden Fall für die nächste Zeit ausreichend, die Z1 vorne will noch ein bisschen eingefahren werden, bis sie die volle Leistung zeigt.


----------



## lelebebbel (26. Februar 2006)




----------



## lelebebbel (26. Februar 2006)

Der Kratzer macht das Teil doch erst glaubhaft

und in echt sieht es auch sehr lecker aus


----------



## rohstrugel (27. Februar 2006)

So, hab jetzt auch noch ein paar Bilder in meine Galerie gestellt.
Die Trails waren teilweise übelst rutschig.

@Don, das mit dem Kratzer, das jehört so 
aber watt hatt du nur mit meiner Jacke gemacht ... auf leles http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/4010/06.jpgFoto sieht die noch richtig sauber aus


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Februar 2006)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> aber watt hatt du nur mit meiner Jacke gemacht ... auf leles Foto sieht die noch richtig sauber aus


Die ist immer noch genau so sauber, wie auf dem Foto und nur ein kleines bisschen schmutziger als heute morgen. Blos die Löcher waren noch nicht drin.


----------



## Froschel (27. Februar 2006)

Hier nur mal kurz die Eckdaten der Tour:

Bad Herrenalb-Plotzeckmühle-Langmartskopf-Teufelsmühle-Serpentinenetrail runter Richtung Loffenau-beim Lochfelsen runter Richtung Lautenbach-dann noch den unteren Teil des Teufelslochs mitgenommen-Risswasen-Hoppelweg runter nach Bad Herrenalb.

sehr nett wars und kalt und rutschig. Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal.


-_-


----------



## fez (27. Februar 2006)

Damit ihrs nur wisst - ich bin nicht im geringsten neidisch ! 
Ich bin 2 h auf dem Faschingsumzug in Durlach rumgestanden und habe überhaupt nicht gefroren. Kein bißchen. 

Und am Samstag habe ich in Eiswasser eskimotiert. Ätsch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (27. Februar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ihrs nur wisst - ich bin nicht im geringsten neidisch !
> Ich bin 2 h auf dem Faschingsumzug in Durlach rumgestanden und habe überhaupt nicht gefroren. Kein bißchen.



Nicht schlecht, aber bei mir wars noch viel cooler, habe am Samstag/Sonntag den Mediziner-Fasching in Heidelberg beschallt und mir hat sogar einer über die Füsse gekotzt ... Nahallamarsch !!!


----------



## fez (27. Februar 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe am Samstag/Sonntag den Mediziner-Fasching in Heidelberg beschallt !!


 
Au Backe - das ist echt hart. Arme Sau.


----------



## Froschel (27. Februar 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht, aber bei mir wars noch viel cooler, habe am Samstag/Sonntag den Mediziner-Fasching in Heidelberg beschallt und mir hat sogar einer über die Füsse gekotzt ... Nahallamarsch !!!





			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ihrs nur wisst - ich bin nicht im geringsten neidisch !
> Ich bin 2 h auf dem Faschingsumzug in Durlach rumgestanden und habe überhaupt nicht gefroren. Kein bißchen.
> 
> Und am Samstag habe ich in Eiswasser eskimotiert. Ätsch !




das ist natürlich alles aufregender als langweiliges Radfahren. Man habt ihr`s schön.


-_-


----------



## dave (27. Februar 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Schon verkratzt - siehe lelebebbels Bild mit dem großen roten Pfeil. Ich musste noch nicht mal selbst einen Stein drauf werfen, das ging von ganz alleine mittels Doppelüberschlag mit anschließendem handplant in einem Morastloch - lecker!



Ähm, meld' Dich doch bitte noch kurz bei mir, bevor Du's nun wegschmeißt!


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Februar 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ... beim Lochfelsen runter Richtung Lautenbach-dann noch den unteren Teil des Teufelslochs mitgenommen ...


Hast du dazwischen nicht den ekligen Anstieg vergessen? :kotz:


----------



## rohstrugel (27. Februar 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, meld' Dich doch bitte noch kurz bei mir, bevor Du's nun wegschmeißt!


Du Jungspund, bleib du nur noch ne weile beim Hardtail. Vollgefedertes Programm ist in deinem Alter noch nichts. Es reicht schon, dass unser knoflok mit nem Sofa auf die Trails geht.


			
				Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist immer noch genau so sauber, wie auf dem Foto und nur ein kleines bisschen schmutziger als heute morgen. Blos die Löcher waren noch nicht drin.


Löcher machen eine Gorejacke erst richtig atmungsaktiv.


----------



## knoflok (28. Februar 2006)

ich geb euch gleich sofa... 

aber hat wiedermal extrem viel Spaß gemacht! 

hier noch was hinterher - ich bin nicht mehr der jüngste und brauch ab und zu ein wenig länger. 

*klick*




Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## fez (28. Februar 2006)

Hast du Muskelschwund, Vermehrung des Körperfettes, Knochenmasseverlust, Nachlassen der Leistungsfähigkeit und Libido, Schweißausbrüche?

http://www.mannvital.de/sites/medizin/50.html


----------



## knoflok (28. Februar 2006)

ne danke - hab schon. 

dank der vielen täglich eintreffenden mails hab ich mich auch schon ausreichend mit viagra und anderen mittelchen eindecken können. 
habe also bestens vorgesorgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (28. Februar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> *klick*



wer hat denn vor dem Photo einen dreckigen Witz über Bernhard & Lele erzählt ....


----------



## Froschel (28. Februar 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat denn vor dem Photo einen dreckigen Witz über Bernhard & Lele erzählt ....



beim essen soll man nicht lachen, sonst verschluck man sich noch dabei und bekommt keine Luft mehr und muss elendig verenden in den eisigen höhen des Schwawaldes.

-_-


----------



## lelebebbel (28. Februar 2006)

außerdem will dieser Sport ernstgenommen werden


----------



## Wooly (2. März 2006)

Da ja wieder der eisige Atem des Schwarzwaldwinters über uns gekommen ist, schlage ich für nächsten Sonntag mal wieder ein NL Flutlichtskifahren am Mehliskopf vor, oder alternativ in Wildbad, wer wäre dabei ?


----------



## Don Stefano (2. März 2006)

Also Flutlicht macht doch nur unter der Woche (abends) Sinn. Am Sonntag morgen (wenn ich Ausgang zum biken habe), werden die nicht extra für uns das Flutlicht einschalten.


----------



## mjA (2. März 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Also Flutlicht macht doch nur unter der Woche (abends) Sinn. Am Sonntag morgen (wenn ich Ausgang *zum biken *habe), werden die nicht extra für uns das Flutlicht einschalten.



reden wir hier vom biken oder skifahren *auf der leitung steh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (2. März 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Also Flutlicht macht doch nur unter der Woche (abends) Sinn. Am Sonntag morgen (wenn ich Ausgang zum biken habe), werden die nicht extra für uns das Flutlicht einschalten.



1. Ist es Sonntag abends ebenfalls dunkel ...
2. Gehe ich bestimmt nicht Sonntag tagsüber auf den Mehliskopf, um mir die Füsse am Lift plattzustehen
3. Beantrage halt eine Ausgangszeit-daybike to nightsski-Umwandlung
4. mja ... SKI !!! (oder Schnowbort)
5. Noch jemand ... ???


----------



## Don Stefano (4. März 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Beantrage halt eine Ausgangszeit-daybike to nightsski-Umwandlung


Da liegt das Problem. Am Sonntag abend kann ich sicher nicht.


----------



## Wooly (5. März 2006)

> wooly schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also denn ... die Schneemassen waren über den Schwarzwald gekommen, die das biken bekanntermassen schwierig und mühselig gestalten, und da Schnee bekanntermassen aus gefrorenem Wasser besteht lag der Gedanke nahe, doch stattdessen padeln zu gehen (logisch, oder ?)

Zu früher blauer Stunde machte ich mich auf, Boot und Habseligkeiten in mein Auto zu verbringen, was seltsame Spuren in meinem Garten hinterlies und von frühen Hundeausführeren beobachtet und mit Getuschel kommentiert wurde. Bevor die Männer mit den schönen weissen Kitteln anrückten, machte ich nach einem schnellen Einkauf von Backwaren, das ich gen Autobahn kam.






Auf dem vereinbarten Treffpunkt angekommen gesellte sich alsbald auch Gevatter Fez zu mir, gemeinsam beratschlagten wir, ob der dritte der NL Granden, El Froschel, wohl heute das Bike oder das Boot erwählen würde. Vorsichtshalber wurde der Betreffende per Funktelekommunikation kontaktiert und mit wenigen herzliche Worten "Wasser läuft" davon überzeugt, die Pfalz Pfalz sein zu lassen und sich ebenfalls auf ein kühles Enzabenteuer einzulassen.

Nachdem die Einsatzfahrzeuge positioniert und das Material umgeladen war, trafen wir kurz danach am Bootseinsatzpunkt ein, wo kurz danach auch Herr Froschel eintraf. Schnell wurden einige Lagen Neopren angelegt, die Boote klargemacht, und nach einigen Lobpreisungen des blauen Himmels und der wärmenden Sonnenstrahlen ging es hinab zum Ufer.






Was folgte, war eine wunderschöne, nicht enden wollende Fahrt auf der schönen Enz, bei schönem Wasserstand, wunderbarem Wetter und begleitet von einer schneeglitzernden Schwarzwaldkulisse, die aussah als wäre sie direkt aus einem Fremdenverkehrsprospekt herauskopiert. Auf jeden Fall eine Menge Wiederholungen wert !!!!!




Deutschlands stylister Einhandpaddler Frank "Fez" Ziegler





Ready for DKV Kalender





Berndhard beim Umtragen zur Zweitkataraktbefahrung




Sägemühlendingsbumskatarakt


so, und jetzt will ich Pfalzphotos sehen ....


----------



## rohstrugel (5. März 2006)

Und ich dachte immer Froschel wäre ein grüner Quaker


----------



## Don Stefano (5. März 2006)

Also, ich finde, ihr seid die coolsten.

Nachdem vor 4 oder 5 Wochen der Schnee am Wattkopf so schön festgefroren war, wollte ich heute mal gucken, ob der Matsch endlich wieder raus kommt.

Ja, er tut es.


----------



## Wooly (5. März 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich finde, ihr seid die coolsten.



sowieso



			
				Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem vor 4 oder 5 Wochen der Schnee am Wattkopf so schön festgefroren war, wollte ich heute mal gucken, ob der Matsch endlich wieder raus kommt.
> Ja, er tut es.



Keine Photos? Schade, stelle ich mir pitoresk vor ...  




			
				rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte immer Froschel wäre ein grüner Quaker



ja aber niedrigen Temperaturen wechselt er zu Gelb/Orange, das machen wechselwarme Lebewesen so ..


----------



## eL (5. März 2006)

Vom Froschfelsen



zum felsenmeer



Die königsmühle



mit terrasse



springbrunnen



und fließend kaltwasser





zu mehr fottos hat ick keen bock 
wetter war zu genial


----------



## Wooly (5. März 2006)

bist du alleine gefahren, nachdem wir dir Bernhard abgeworben haben? Schöne Photos, das Wetter war halt heute wirklich zum Eierlegen ... oder wie man so sagt.


----------



## eL (6. März 2006)

na wer wird wohl mit mir gefahren sein?  
ehrlichgesagt hab ich noch keine solorunde in der pfalz hinbekommen.... irgendwer hat sich mir immer aufgedrängt. 

in Berlin sagen wir "Kaiser wetta wa"
oder "wetter zum heldenzeugen"

womit dein wortschatz wiedereinmal ein bisschen aufgepeppt wäre


----------



## Flugrost (6. März 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ...irgendwer hat sich mir immer aufgedrängt...



So schön wie du hätt ichs auch mal gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (6. März 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Photos? Schade, stelle ich mir pitoresk vor ...


Nachdem wir uns durch den hohen, fast unberührten Schnee bis zum Bismarkturm hochgequält hatten, waren wir ganz schön erstaunt, dass der Serpentienentrail fast schneefrei, dafür aber von einem kleinen Rinsaal durchsetzt war.   Nach dem erneuten Anstieg durften wir dafür auf dem Strommasten-DH die ersten Spuren in den jungfräulichen Schnee ziehen.  
Im Oberwald war dann wieder die zuvor geschlossene Schneedecke fast komplett weggeschmolzen. :kotz:

Fotos gibts keine, da es mir, durch meinen ausgefeilten Triainingsplan über die letzten Wochen, möglich ist, Anstiege über 100 Hm mit mehreren Schiebepausen zu bewältigen. Wenn ich versucht hätte, die Kamera aus dem Rucksack zu holen, wäre mir wahrscheinlich schwindelig geworden und ich hätte mich kurz setzen müssen.


----------



## Flugrost (6. März 2006)

?


----------



## Don Stefano (6. März 2006)

Nein! Es waren weder Tabletten noch Alkohol noch sonstige pharmazeutische oder natürliche Produkte im Spiel. Einfach mal drei Wochen nicht biken und nur den Ranzen voll fressen.


----------



## Flugrost (6. März 2006)

was passiert gleich?


----------



## Triple F (6. März 2006)

Ich hätte da noch ein Pfefferminzblättchen...


----------



## eL (6. März 2006)

na stefan da hab ich ja doch nen erheblichen vorteil wenn ich nich bike.
ich hau mir den ranzen nich so voll.
single sein hat also doch auch positive seiten.


----------

